# What is an escritura?



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it a deed or title when you buy Mexican property away from the federal restricted zone....what are the requirements for a ****** to buy land in Mexico away from the federal restricted zone....thanks in advance


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

Escritura, is like the Deed to land that you purchase that has all the information with regards to the "linderos" (boundrys) and amount of land it is. It also describes the land and if it has a well, its for farming etc...
/SNIP/


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Is it a deed or title when you buy Mexican property away from the federal restricted zone....what are the requirements for a ****** to buy land in Mexico away from the federal restricted zone....thanks in advance


You need permission from the Secretaria de Relaciones Exteriores. It cost around $5000 mxn. And you will need a Notario Publico to complete the paperwork. Buying a house in a city was pretty straightforward. The buyer and seller agree on the price. The buyer finds a Notario Publico. The Notario prepares the escritura. The buyer hands the money to the seller. The seller signs the escritura and gives it to the buyer. If the land is owned by an ejido, be very careful. Title to ejido land is much more complicated.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

We (my presta nombre and I) have Ejido land in the restricted zone and have escritura .... and there was nothing complicated in the process. For me to be involved it did require a "Carta de Poder" (power of attorney)


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you guys for answering,although in the last 10 months since the question was asked I did receive the the answers I was looking for...... 

Scott, If you read my question you would have seen I was asking about property away from the restricted zone, not by an illegal presta nombre, remember the power of attorney stops if your 
Mexican partner dies, hope you are friendly with his/her heirs..........


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I was referring to Tundra's post about Ejido being complicated ... and I assume there are a number of them that should just be avoided. It was simple in my case

As I've said before ... I changed from my first Pesta Nombre to a second without consulting the first. I can't see why I couldn't do the same if someone died


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Scott if you want to do something Illegal in your adopted country that is your business, I just do not feel this forum is the place to talk about illegal ways of getting around the law of the land...This next paragraph is from your own website:

" You as a foreigner cannot own land in the restricted zone so you were told that the easy way around this is to use a Mexican national�s name to hold title. If you do use the presta nombre and put the property in a Mexican nationals name and made some agreement with him or her that they are just holding the title for you, you have not only done something illegal, you have also violated a Constitutional prohibition."

In fact what you are professing to do is against this forums rules.........


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Critical with an escritura is to ensure that it has been properly registered with the obras publico of the applicable municipality. There have been multiple instances of more than one escritura but only one recognized and stamped by the the municipality which takes preference.
It is possible to easily acquire ex-ejido land but not directly. The process is that the specific piece needs be subdivided and registered, it then needs be assigned to an ejido member, that member needs get a registered escritura . At this point the individual can sell to a non-ejido member.


----------

